# No System Beep



## CarlManCity (May 7, 2014)

Hello, I have just upgraded from 8.3 to 10.0. The first thing I noticed was that the system no longer makes that beep when you make a keystroke it doesn't like (I think it's called a system beep?). I think most people don't like it anyway but I like it especially when I'm using the vi editor which I'm new to. I found this command which I think checks the status of the beep:

```
sysctl  hw  | grep bell
```
and the result was

```
hw.syscons.bell: 1
```
I think this means the beep should be active but no sound is being made. The beep was just fine when I was using version 8.3. Is there something different I need to do for version 10.0? I guess it's something small to be on about but if it's not working when it's supposed to I would like to find the problem.

Also, at every startup just after the system probe begins there is a VERY LOUD split second 'electric zap' sound and simultaneous screen flicker. So far every time it has startled me - even though I know it's going to happen! Just thought I'd mention this in case this was somehow connected to my beep gone missing. Thank you.


----------

